# Man of Steel



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 14, 2013)

I couldn't find any threads on this, so here goes.

We caught the midnight show last night, and no spoilers, so all I will say is *magnificent*!!!

Henry Cavill wears the cape well!


----------



## Spider (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm going to see the movie in approximately 3 hours and 20 minutes. I can't wait! I'm excited because it was directed by Christopher Nolan, who directed the Dark Knight trilogy (and I really enjoyed those movies).


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought it was directed by Zack Snyder.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 14, 2013)

Was it?  I was too busy being all girly about Henry Cavill's shoulders.


----------



## Spider (Jun 14, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> I thought it was directed by Zack Snyder.



Oh, my bad. Maybe Nolan was the producer. But either way it should be good.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 14, 2013)

Spider said:


> Oh, my bad. Maybe Nolan was the producer. But either way it should be good.



Nolan wrote the story, apparently (just Googled it)


----------



## kayd_mon (Jun 14, 2013)

I will find out tonight. 

On a side note, I am sick of every superhero reboot being an origin story. I hope they don't waste a whole bunch of time on "learning to be Superman" or whatever. They should just make a superhero movie, and forget retelling how they became super. It guarantees that half the movie will plod along predictably, before they get to the scene where the villain gets beaten up.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 14, 2013)

I just saw the move. Here's my *spoiler free* opinion. For me it's summed up by two words. Pretentious and awkward.

The movie technically is magnificent, but when you dig into the story, and more specifically its execution, there are some issues that needed to be smoothed over. The general shape of the story is really good, but some of the dialogue made me cringe and some of the reasons for the conflicts were weak and unclear. In fact some of them didn't even make sense. Because of this, they turned Zod from what could of been a very engaging and complex villain into a moustache twirler.

As for the all-star cast, pretty much a waste of talent. Most didn't have much to do other than being a big name to be in the movie. I will say that Amy Adams did make a good Lois Lane, and Cavill a pretty decent Superman.

6.5 out of 10.


----------



## kayd_mon (Jun 14, 2013)

Saw it, liked it. Lots of action, explosions, and probably sets a record for property damage in a movie. I never expected a deep, complex story out of Superman. I expected to eat popcorn and be entertained by all the visuals. It certainly delivered. The story wasn't bad, although if I was being critical about it, I'm sure I could find something negative to say. Cavill was a great cast, and Amy Adams was pretty good. I liked the use of flashbacks in the movie a lot. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 15, 2013)

Haven't seen it yet, and I'm on the fence over whether I will. I don't really like the character of Superman, but Lex Luthor and Lois Lane are two of my favourite comic book characters (definitely my favourite DC characters). Since Lex isn't the villain of this film, that's a point against it, but I accept that this is an origin story and they might be saving him for a Justice League sort of film. So mostly, anyone who has seen it: how is Lois Lane in this? Does she get a prominent role, is she just a damsel in distress, or should I just wait for this to be on TV/Netflix?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone who wants to do Lois physically _can't_ do her as just a damsel in distress and remain true to the character, so I would say Amy Adams does well.  Lois gets herself into the usual Lois trouble, and does need some help getting out, but she also equits herself well in getting herself out of some scrapes, too, and plays a prominent plot role, imo.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 15, 2013)

The definitely tried to do something with Lois, and I do think Amy Adams does a really good job as Lois, but to me, it feels like they shoehorned her into a few situations just to give her something to do.


----------



## Jess A (Jun 15, 2013)

I will be critical when I see this - on Lois Lane. She's one of my favourite comic book characters.

Henry Cavill - looking forward to seeing him in this film. Very excited to see this!


----------



## MFreako (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, I watched it yesterday. Left the theater kind of conflicted.

Not that it wasn't good, it was. I certainly enjoyed it. There was just something off, in my opinion, to the whole structure of the movie's plot. Can't quite put my finger on it. And the whole final half-hour? Wouldn't recommend it to people with a fondness for undamaged architecture.

On the plus side, I love watching great performances, and this film has its fair share of them in my opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought it was a horribly-written story with shallow characters and no sense of wonder or enjoyment to be found at any point whatsoever. 

All style, no substance.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jul 1, 2013)

Just another mediocre superhero movie in my opinion, and I'm getting really tired of those. Also, Zod forgot to say his signature k-word, which is inexcusable.


----------



## teacup (Jul 1, 2013)

If I was judging it on being a superhero/comic book film, then it was terrible. I went into the cinema to watch a superman film, but came out feeling like I'd just watched a scifi.
However, judging it as a scifi/action, it was a good movie. I was disappointed, but I enjoyed it, overall.
Also I loved Zod, he was great.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 4, 2013)

Just saw this. Since when did Jor-El choose Earth? I don't remember that part in the origin story. And since when does Superman use words like motherf**ker? This was not, I repeat, WAS NOT a superhero movie. It was an aliens from outer space movie like INDEPENDENCE DAY or WAR OF THE WORLDS. 

In fact, this movie sucks so bad they won't even use SUPERMAN in the title.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 4, 2013)

They focused on the aspect of him being an immigrant. Superman was super-successful in the days when _all Americans_ were recent immigrants. That's what made him a powerful mythology in a country with no (no offense to the indigenous people) legends. However, I think that is missed by most of today's American audience.

Anyways, I am tired of reboots. New ideas, anyone?


----------



## Spider (Jul 4, 2013)

Scribble said:


> Anyways, I am tired of reboots. New ideas, anyone?



Who said superheroes have to be human? I wouldn't mind a giant arachnid defending cities, or some other unexpected hero.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Who said superheroes have to be human? I wouldn't mind a giant arachnid defending cities, or some other unexpected hero.



Heck yeah! How about some octopoid heroes? Annelids? Fungi?


----------



## Spider (Jul 4, 2013)

Scribble said:


> Heck yeah! How about some octopoid heroes? Annelids? Fungi?



A movie on a mutant mushroom who saves the day... now that's something I would watch.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 6, 2013)

Went to see Man of Steel last night with friends. Hm. Loved Henry Cavill for the most part. Loved that they made this Superman a bit darker. It just moved too fast for my taste, felt too hurried. 

And what's with all the films lately and the hour-long fight scenes! It's fun at first, but then it gets old very fast.


----------

